# Age - diui?!



## smarties26 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Ever since I was a young girl, I've dreamt of being a mother. I'm 28 years old (living in Ireland) and I still haven't met the man of my dreams!! I've been in a few relationships but things have not worked out. I've emailed a few clinics about diui and the responses so far has been good. However I'm wondering will my age work against me? I know I'm in no hurry to have a baby but its all I think about and I'm ready to make this happen.

Anyone have any advice?! Anyone in a similar situation?!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

You're still young - you have age in your favour! I'm also 28 and have been told IUI will give me a good chance. Unless you have any other fertility issues you will probably find that they will want to do 3 rounds of IUI and then move on to IVF if needed, but let's hope not


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi there,

You are wonderfully young and age is without doubt on your side. The vast majority of the single women undertaking treatment are in their 30s and there are plenty of successes. 

I was a bit older. My ticker tells the tale. IUI have worked for first time on two occassions

Smiling xx


----------



## smarties26 (Apr 15, 2013)

I suppose what I'm trying to ask - are clinics willing to help women in their twenties? Don't want them to tell me to come back in a few years.


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes clinics are happy to help women in their twenties.  At the end of the day your chances of success are higher which helps thier success rates.  

Smiling xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sure clinic's will want to help you. I went to Denmark for DIUI and had a telephone consultation with the clinic a few months before my treatment where they asked questions about why I wanted a child, my situation, support network, etc...It was just general stuff really. 

I can only think age would come into it if you were really young, say 18 to early 20s and if you were seeking NHS funding. 

Now would be a good time to get a fertility mot to see where you stand. Age alone is not always a good indicator of how fertile you are. This can take a couple of months (even longer). My tests and investigations took place between May and August last year and I felt it gave me breathing space to make sure this really was the best route for me. 

X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

HI Helena

Congrats btw.

Can you tellme did it only take oner trip to Denmark? WHat was the rough cost? How did they monitor ypu to know it was the right time? Was it a rush to then get tickets bought etc?

Thanks


----------

